# NEW! Limited Edition FLEX RED BEAST INSIDE!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

NEW! Limited Edition FLEX RED BEAST INSIDE!

Thank you FLEX for asking me to be a part of your 100 Year Anniversary Celebration and a part of launching this limited-edition RED BEAST INSIDE!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

You can read the backstory about this 100 year limited edition machine here,


*RED BEAST INSIDE*


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (Jul 21, 2021)

4000hp drag beast down to an ultimate polisher, Amazing!!! 🤩


----------

